# Maximum Level?



## PizzaHorse (Apr 17, 2018)

What's the max level you can currently get in the game?


----------



## tamtam (Apr 17, 2018)

Someone posted 102 or 103 yesterday.  Just repeating what someone else said.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 17, 2018)

tamtam said:


> Someone posted 102 or 103 yesterday.  Just repeating what someone else said.



102 seems right with the amount of animals.


----------

